# Utah lake walleye



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Early bird get the worm!








Got up at 2:20 took this screen shot when I got to my spot. 
Ended up catching six. I only kept two.
Four were 20 to 24 inches. Two were smaller. I caught one 2 days ago that was closer to 30" but it got off near the bank. 























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Time for poor man's lobster!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

I love to do them fresh covered in Italian seasoned crumbs in high quality virgin olive oil....can't be beat. Remember catching my first walleye in Utah Lake when I was going to school there in the late '70's....I was so jazzed. Crunched up potato chips back then, rolled the fish in them and skillet fried....yum....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds good. Maybe do one that way

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work! I guess they are the white unicorns no longer. 

When is dinner?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Look what I just caught. Thought I hooked the bottom. One of the hardest fighting pound for pound fish I've caught in a while









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is that an average channel cat? I caught one two days ago and it broke me off. I think it was about the same size

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Nice kitty fish.....those are generally some fine eats too....


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Love the channels from UL. That one seems a bit bigger than average from my experience. It's been over 5 years for me so I might be remembering wrong I think my average cat was around 16-20 inches. Anything bigger than 26 or so was some great pole bending fun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The average size catfish I catch out of UL are around 6 pounds. The biggest I have caught and reeled in is 15 pounds. I have caught several that ran my 10 pound line off the spool, so I don't know how big they were. 

Try those walleye cheeks.;-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That cat is a nice one! Seems like a pretty normal size for what I've seen regularly. I just discovered the Joys of Utah Lake catfishing last year and it only took one 24" channel to hook me. They fight hard and they taste awesome! The walleye is a fish that has eluded me up to this point though. Nice work!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Do people actually eat the catfish from UL? With everything in there I have a hard time understanding that.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I ate a pile of them last year up until the whole toxic algae bloom thing. They taste great! I was a little concerned due to what I'd heard about the lakes reputation, but after doing some first hand and online research, the catfish are great to eat.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I ate them when I lived close. If you're concerned about it, look up the advisory and keep on the safe side of the recommendations. Those cats are Good!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I ate a pile of them last year up until the whole toxic algae bloom thing. They taste great! I was a little concerned due to what I'd heard about the lakes reputation, but after doing some first hand and online research, the catfish are great to eat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Seeing what has gone in and out of there the last 50 years I won't even drop a line in the lake nor the Jordan River. Raw sewage, dead animals, hundreds of chemicals, metals, run off from farms, anti-freeze slicks, oil slicks, piles of manure. These are just a few of the things I've seen in those place's.

No thanks, I'd rather stick with a nice, fresh, mountain stream trout.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice fish swbuckmaster, I hope I didn't offend you, I do like your post and it's good to see somebody is getting out.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I certainly understand where you're coming from .45. However after researching the studies on pcb levels in the fish in the lake, as well as first hand knowledge that they are excellent table fare, I'm looking forward to restocking the freezer with firm white fillets.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I certainly understand where you're coming from .45. However after researching the studies on pcb levels in the fish in the lake, as well as first hand knowledge that they are excellent table fare, I'm looking forward to restocking the freezer with firm white fillets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


When we used to bring them home my mother would marinade them in some kind of vinegar for a few days, cook 'em, then tell us how good they were. Really? By that time the fish would be bleached totally white and taste like....vinegar.

Maybe you're a better cook ! ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All you need to do with a catfish is to fillet them roll them in some flower and egg and throw them into the frying pan. 

When I lived in Utah Valley I used to almost live on the mud cats during the summer when I couldn't get into the channel cats.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Do people actually eat the catfish from UL? With everything in there I have a hard time understanding that.


We have had a few (often vigorous) discussions/debates about the subject on here. The facts are these.

1. There is a consumption advisory (for PCB's) on the channel catfish and carp. This is further elucidated in the link below, as well as many of ones other favorite waters.

https://deq.utah.gov/fishadvisories/index.htm

2. The other species have no advisories for pcb's on them.

3. Statewide, mercury is the biggest fish toxin concern. Utah lake fish have been tested for mercury and had some of the lowest tested values of any fish in the state at that time. .45's stream caught trout have a fair likelihood of having much more mercury in them than any UL fish.  Therefore, there is no mercury advisory on UL fish in spite of what you may read from some internet warriors on occasion.

Now the opinion.

1. For a lot of folks, it doesn't matter if the fish flesh is as pristine as the wind driven snow. When they have seen the history of the lake, the lake stink, the turbid water and dumps and treatment plants nearby, they won't eat the fish. If they did, it would probably be yucky. There's no sense fighting this.

2. For me, I and my kids eat panfish,walleye, and white bass when available and I will eat 1-3 catfish a year and adhere to the advisory. I prefer the 18-24 inch cats to harvest and with the recipes I use, they are some of the best fish one can eat. cats over 25 inches tend to be a bit gamier and less tasty. The kids don't care for catfish but will eat panfish fillets on occasion with their old man. All delicious.

3. I would love to see Utah lake cleaned up further in reducing phosphate and nutrient drainage into the lake. it would reduce those nasty algae blooms and help with the stink. That is why I've always supported the (unpopular with fishermen) June sucker program as it provides funds to make the lake better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nice fish swbuckmaster, I hope I didn't offend you, I do like your post and it's good to see somebody is getting out.


Doesn't offend me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I let the kitty cat go to fight another day. Probably should have tried to eat it. 

Hey that reminds me It's another fish off the list of game fish in the utah proclamation caught and photographed. Just wish someone could have taken a photo of me holding it. None of my friends seem to want to get up early. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Catherder said:


> 3. Statewide, mercury is the biggest fish toxin concern. Utah lake fish have been tested for mercury and had some of the lowest tested values of any fish in the state at that time. .45's stream caught trout have a fair likelihood of having much more mercury in them than any UL fish.  Therefore, there is no mercury advisory on UL fish in spite of what you may read from some internet warriors on occasion.


That's not quite true Catherder (ouch).....

First off, I am not an 'internet warrior on occasion'.

Next.....the fish (trout) I catch could never have a mercury level as they are pure, clean, healthy and happy. Besides, I C & R so I'll probably never know. ;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

.45 said:


> That's not quite true Catherder (ouch).....
> 
> First off, I am not an 'internet warrior on occasion'.
> 
> Next.....the fish (trout) I catch could never have a mercury level as they are pure, clean, healthy and happy. Besides, I C & R so I'll probably never know. ;-)


Ouch, ouch. I wasn't referring to you with that particular comment. However, just a month or two ago (maybe 3) on BFT, some dude matter-of-factly stated that UL fish were full of mercury. Which is false. It happens regularly.

As for the pristine mountain trout that I did refer to, I will partake from time to time on those as well. (I do tend to avoid large browns though) I just limit the amounts and frequency.

It's good to hear from you again and I hope all is well.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd love to catch both. Congratulations!


----------

